# Tropheus



## Dutchland (Jan 9, 2012)

Does anyone know where I could purchase a colony of tropheus for a 90 gallon tank


----------



## woadito (Jan 12, 2012)

try finatics


----------



## Dutchland (Jan 9, 2012)

Where is fanatics never heard of this place


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Dutchland said:


> Where is fanatics never heard of this place


Welcome Dutchland!

Check out the the home page here at this link *http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/index.php*

or

hover over the the image in the top left corner of this page

You'll see everything you need to know about this great site including a list of *LFS's (local fish shops)* too

Enjoy


----------



## joey 1967 (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a few groups that i am looking to sale. 
Tropheus duboisi / bemba / red rainbow / chimba red


----------



## woadito (Jan 12, 2012)

599 Kennedy Road
Scarborough ON
4162652026
Thursday-Sun


----------

